# Monroe Range Bears



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Are there bears on the Monroe/Cove mountain range? The DWR gave out 2 tags for the Monroe mountain range. I've never seen any, but are there?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Monroe Rangwe Bears*

Yes they are there, and they are increasing fairly rapidly in numbers. I have seen more bears on the Monroe and Dutton units in the last 2 years than all the years previous, and I have been visiting/hunting the Monroe since 1982 and the Dutton since 1996


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry this should be in the "Other Animals" section, move it if you would like mods.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Will bears really have an effect on anything while moving in? Such as do they eat turkeys, deer,etc? I don't know much about bears but I really wouldn't mind having some (not in to large of numbers) on the Cove/Monroe range just another animal to hunt in my backyard. Does the DWR want them there? or are they trying to keep them out? It would be another thing in the back of my mind while in the woods besides a cougar now but I think I've seen some bear scat before so they've probably been around on Cove I've just never seen them. Last year I seen some scat that was yellowish in color and was a big pile that I hadn't seen before so I imagine that could have been a bear.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

While bears likely don't have a huge impact on deer/elk numbers, they do affect them. Bears will kill fawns/calves during those crucial first days of life. I haven't heard of any desire to eradicate bears from the Monroe, they sure need to keep their numbers under control. I also am sure the sheep guys are not to excited about an increase in bear numbers.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

What part of Dutton are you seeing bears on? Last year there were 2 or 3 hanging out between Mule Flat and the ATV trail to Circlville.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The government trapper killed a huge boar in the top of Forest Creek last September that was killing several sheep. I can't tell the other areas or it would be giving away some of my hunting spots. 8)


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't want you to give up any good spots as it is already crowded. I know that a couple of bears got part of a deer that the Ariz boys had hanging last year. Is it probable that more will move in?


----------

